# 2 Phase Motor Starter



## metalmoto (Nov 7, 2013)

I think some of you might find this interesting.
Removed this 2 Phase motor starter from a vintage hydraulic paper cutter, that was being scrapped.
As I remember, it was wired for use on a 220 circuit, and wasn't original to the equipment.

I just thought someone might find it interesting. Any idea how old it is?




























Thought about using it for a Fancy light switch for my basement man cave?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

metalmoto said:


> I think some of you might find this interesting.
> Removed this 2 Phase motor starter from a vintage hydraulic paper cutter, that was being scrapped.
> As I remember, it was wired for use on a 220 circuit, and wasn't original to the equipment.
> 
> ...


i would guess mid 50s to early 60s .... based on the style of drawing on the paper, google didnt seem to help with the age except to find that it is at least as old as 1977

yeah that would be a kewl lite switch !
but most ppl would not understand the slide tab to hold it on


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Almost Retired said:


> i would guess mid 50s to early 60s .... based on the style of drawing on the paper, google didnt seem to help with the age except to find that it is at least as old as 1977
> 
> yeah that would be a kewl lite switch !
> but most ppl would not understand the slide tab to hold it on


That manual starter should have a detented mechanism with a kachunk when you push the buttons. The slide tab should be for a early version of LOTO, where your lock holds the stop button in.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

you are correct ... i looked again and it will reach the stop button just as easy


----------



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

I worked in a coal powerhouse built in the 40's that had dozens of AB starters similar to those for ventilation fans. Some had 3 buttons Forward, Reverse, and Off. I was there in the mid 1980's.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

How is this for a manual 'soft' starthttps://youtu.be/fNuI6keQXYA


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Type N heater elements were released in 1959, ceased being sold for new applications in 1978 (then finally obsoleted, meaning no longer made or sold, in 1983). So the age will be somewhere between 63 and 44 years old (1959 to 1978).

I would _absolutely _use that as a light switch in a man cave!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

JRaef said:


> Type N heater elements were released in 1959, ceased being sold for new applications in 1978 (then finally obsoleted, meaning no longer made or sold, in 1983). So the age will be somewhere between 63 and 44 years old (1959 to 1978).
> 
> I would _absolutely _use that as a light switch in a man cave!


Sounds like the same years for the 709 vs. 509.


----------

